# CFR (Romanian Railway model)



## Hurricane.189

Hi guys, 

I present one set from my collection.

1 railcar for firstclass and 2 railcars for second class.

my latest acquisition by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


Car Sets [Amintiri Feroviare 25003] by Hurricane.189, on Flickr



Car Sets [Amintiri Feroviare 25003] by Hurricane.189, on Flickr

The real railcar




I will come with more pictures with details.

Thank You !


----------



## Patrick1544

Very nice photos.


----------



## Magic

Those are some beautiful rail cars. :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## Hurricane.189

Hello, 

Thanks guys for viewing !

We're back with new pictures of my models.
Pictures in detail for firstclass, from the set.


one side of the car

RO 50 53 10-70 101-4 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr

other side with the cab for toilet






another car, is a second-class carriage, the wagon travel on international train Bucharest N (Romania) - Vienna (Austria)
toilet side

RO 61 53 21-90 007-3 B11 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr

other side








this is a first-class car, and this one can run on international trains
toilet side

RO 61 53 10-90 021-7 A10 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr

other side

details






this is a sleeping car for international trains, Romania-Austria, Romania-Hungary. There were times when circulated to Prague and Berlin
this is part with beds

RO 61 53 70-91 007-2 WLABmee by Hurricane.189, on Flickr

other side



RO 61 53 70-91 007-2 WLABmee by Hurricane.189, on Flickr



this one... well this one is not a Romanian car, is a OBB car... Austria railway. sleeping(couchette) car
beds part

OBB A 51 81 59-70 017-9 Bcmz by Hurricane.189, on Flickr





and last one, is a regio car, first-class car
toilet side

CFR 51 53 19-50 020-0 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr

other side


Enjoy !


----------



## DJL1961

WOW! Those are VERY nice. Thanks for sharing these photos.


----------



## Hurricane.189

Hi,

Thank you ! 

new photos

this is the second-class from the train-set
toilet part

RO 50 53 21-76 053-8 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr



some details

RO 50 53 21-76 053-8 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr







end of the car


----------



## Fire21

Amazing detail! Thank you very much for the photos! Wonderful.


----------



## Hurricane.189

Hi,

A new car this year, a railway dining car. 
Now we meet the wagon on international trains. Bucharest-Vienna, Bucharest-Budapest

AF Models 20100 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


AF Models 20100 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


AF Models 20100 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr











the original railcar


----------



## Fire21

That is just incredible detail in those HO models!!


----------



## DonR

There's probably a bunch of us who would love seeing
a video of these cars in a train going around your
layout.

I am fascinated by the fine details. I noticed the trucks on the
first series of cars. There was a large center mounted
coil spring, but on the diner in the last pics there were
smaller coils and the brake leverage was quite different.

What are the bright red, green and yellow lights or controls
on a mid car panel of the first models? 

Don


----------



## Hurricane.189

Hello DonR,

Can you repeat the question please, I do not understand exactly what it is.

About the panel, that panel is related to the brake. In there is witness to brake and brake valve for the change of regime.

I will make a video with these models and I come back with him here.


----------



## Dalebaker

I agree with Don, it would be neat to see them in action on your layout. Judging from the track, ballast and ground cover, it ought to be impressive. Thank you for posting them.

Dale Baker


----------



## Shadowplayer

Do you build these yourself?


----------



## Hurricane.189

Thanks guys for the posts!

I will make some clips with the full train.

@Shadowplayer

No, I bought them, is a producer of Romanian rolling stock.


----------



## Hurricane.189

Hello,

A little late , but I came back with some videos with my cars running.

https://youtu.be/7JZGRu2NOSs

https://youtu.be/EZzL9p0kgFo[/YT]

https://youtu.be/OSlZJQPf-rk

https://youtu.be/HvzGoLNhRkQ

I hope you enjoy


----------



## Hurricane.189

Some photos


----------



## Shadowplayer

Hurricane.189 said:


> Some photos



Can you post a closer picture of this house in the background to the right?

I like the style.


----------



## DonR

Truly beautiful models. Your layout is quite interesting as well.

Enoyed the videos.

Don


----------



## Cycleops

This is the site for the models if anyone is interested: http://www.amintiriferoviare.com nice to see some unusual European railways for a change.


----------



## DonR

Cycleops said:


> This is the site for the models if anyone is interested: http://www.amintiriferoviare.com nice to see some unusual European railways for a change.



It would be nice to have even more. Those Euro guys, like this modeller, are
some very good craftsmen and create very attractive workman like layouts.
Look at some of the other pictured here on the Forum. 

Don


----------



## Hurricane.189

Hello,

The layout is not mine, it was at an exhibition in my town where I run my coaches.
Here are some pictures from the exhibition
http://forum.lokomotiv.ro/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=12907
If you want can put more pictures of this layout.

@Shadowplayer


----------



## Cycleops

If you're interested Don check out Continental Modeller magazine published by Peco:http://www.pecopublications.co.uk/continental-modeller.html Lots of stuff you may like, also has a few US layouts featured from time time. Some of the detail and workmanship is fantastic.


----------



## Hurricane.189

Hello,

back with two new railcars, two cars apparently identical but with different registration numbers. The registration numbers are 21-90 _032_ and 21-90 _047_

These coaches want to use them in a train that circulated on Bucharest N - Vien.


DSC_1544 by Catalin, on Flickr

DSC_1546 by Catalin, on Flickr

DSC_1547 by Catalin, on Flickr











The real cars in Vien


----------



## Hurricane.189

Hello,

I present my latest acquisition, a sleeper car OBB ( Austria )

It is a car that has been in the "Dacia Express" train, Bucharest N - Wien

































































the real car in Romania, same number
71-71 455-2


----------



## PhillipL

I think you have some great passenger coaches! I have always been fascinated by Eastern European railways. Although I have a limited hobby budget, I have been able to purchase some DR, PKP and CSD freight cars (Roco and Piko offerings). I have several era III and IV DR locomotives from both Piko and ROCO (my V180 is my favorite). Thank you for sharing your photos!


----------



## Chip

Top notch! Excellent work! Are they good rollers?


----------



## Cycleops

Great to see something other than US outline stuff. Nice one.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Which reminds me that I need to look into re-motoring my HAG Triebwagen BT. These sets really look top notch as your pictures show. Like the "Shay" connected generator!


----------



## Hurricane.189

Hi,

Thank you for the appreciations! 

@PhillipL
So you're a collector from the US of Europe models. Nice.
In the future I want to buy some US models

@Chip
I did not run it until now, he stood in the window.

this is the train that i want to do it at H0 scale
D346 Dacia Express Bucuresti-N-WIEN WESTBF [24.12.2010]
https://youtu.be/ncgybMv3x4M


----------



## Magic

Those are some beautiful coaches, great detail.
Very nice layout to put them on as well. 

Magic


----------



## Fire21

I am amazed at the fine detail, especially around the trucks! Wonderful pictures, thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Hurricane.189

Hello,

I present my latest acquisition. Amintiri Feroviare 20060
It is a second class passenger coach with bar.

Half a wagon is a bar and the other half is with seats


----------



## Fire21

Beautiful addition to your fleet! I love the colors.


----------



## thedoc

Years ago someone was offering an HO scale SMS Radetzky at the York show, and I was thinking that if I could afford the model, I would sell all my American style equipment and convert to an eastern European RR and build a layout to supply this ship as is was tied up at a dock. It was way more than I could afford, so I canceled that idea.


----------



## mjrfd99

Those cars are beautiful. Excellent detail. Thanks for sharing from Romania.


----------



## Hurricane.189

Hello!

I have something new now, a railcar from Romanian national freight operator, CFR Marfa. Gas tanker wago series Zagkks.


----------



## Fire21

Excellent details on that car, including the hazardous material placard #1965. What is the purpose of the shield across the top of the car? I find it interesting that it doesn't have valves on top like American pressure cars.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Nice detail on the tank car! I suspect the shield on top is just to reduce the sun load on the tank part. The dots of color highlighting things on both the tanker and the pasenger car really make thinks stand out!


----------



## Wolferz

Hurricane, I have a friend here in the US that had a club member pass away. The club is selling his collection at a very reasonable price. I saw your OBB car and thought I would pass this along to you. If you want them, I will ask him to get in touch with you if they are still available. The set I got was like new with the detail bits still in the packages. Anyways, I loved reading your thread and seeing your beautiful models! Here is a picture of the OBB coaches.


----------



## Hurricane.189

Lemonhawk is right, that shield is to protect the tank from sunlight, not heat up.

Wolferz, 
Unfortunately I do not know in what train formation to use them. And I think it would be a little hard with transportation from US and shipping cost. 
I bought a obb railcar for a train that circulated on Bucharest-Vienna (Romania-Austria via. Budapest).
But thanks for the information!

I'm trying for some time to find some US cars and locomotives and I have a big problem. In Romania there are not stores from where to buy them and in Europa they are hard to find.

I want to make a train, possibly one passenger, one freight would be difficult for the large number of cars.
Do you have any suggestions for me?
Looking for some trains to be correct and detailed. Maybe something Amtrak?
As an example, the tank car I paid 44$ and 3$ transport.

Thank you guys!


----------



## Hurricane.189

Hi,

Today I will present my first locomotive, I received it from my father.
She is an old model Nohab Piko, is not the original paint scheme it was repainted.



















And here is my little collection, but working on it to make it bigger. With some original registration plates from two diesel locomotives.


----------



## Wolferz

That is a mighty fine collection started. I like the case too!


----------



## Fire21

I think the registration plates are neat. Did they come from scrapped locos?


----------



## Hurricane.189

Thank you guys!

The plates are from one locomotive that makes service and the other is in "conservation", with good chance to stay that way  ...


----------



## Hurricane.189

Hello,
Today I present my latest acquisition, an Austrian railway locomotive that pull/push the "Railjet"train.

It is a ROCO (62449)locomotive, digital with sound.

Siemens ES64U2 "Taurus" 1116 201-3 Spirit of Vienna
First engine that got the RailJet design was 1116 201, completed in April 2008. This engine served as prototype and was used for the first trials in Austria.


----------



## Gramps

Very nice locomotive, thanks for posting. I looked at some pictures of the prototype because I was curious as to why "Railjet" and "Spirit of Vienna" would be in English as opposed to German on an Austrian locomotive. :dunno:


----------



## Cycleops

Nice collection Hurricane. I believe the Nohab is used in several other countries.

Regarding the naming of the train English is the sort of universal language of Europe, it's certainly the business language. I used to work for a German company and when we had a meeting of all the reps from all over Europe it was always held in English. I think VW has just adopted English as it's 'official ' language.


----------

